
The New 911 Only Has Apple Car Play Because Google Is Nicht Gut (Not Good) - stephenr
http://www.motortrend.com/features/mt_hot_list/13_cool_facts_about_the_2017_porsche_911/
======
vgt
Plot thickens:

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/06/android-auto-has-very-
limit...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/06/android-auto-has-very-limited-
access-to-data-in-gm-and-ford-vehicles/)

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/06/google-denies-motor-
trends-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/06/google-denies-motor-trends-claim-
that-android-auto-collects-key-automotive-data/)

~~~
stephenr
> when Google initially approached automakers concerning Android Auto, it
> requested a deeper data set than what is currently required

Frankly it sounds like google asked for what Porsche said no to, and had to
relent (after Porsche had walked away)

~~~
vgt
One of the articles mentions that Porsche parent company has Android Auto
options. The other mentions that Android Auto has opt-in just like with
Android - you start out as opted out. There's also a rebuttal from Form and
GM.

------
chadgeidel
I don't care if it's opt-out, opt-in, opt-whatever. The infotainment system
does not need this data. I want to connect my phone to my car radio, not my
car radio to my car's ECU. If Android Auto needs GPS data, I have a perfectly
good one on my phone (with "easy to manage" permissions).

Of course, this is a battle that's already lost.

------
stephenr
Scroll down to #5 for the details on what Google _requires_ for a manufacturer
to enable Android Auto.

~~~
happyscrappy
Holy hell.

>So much for "Do No Evil." There's no technological reason the 991/2 doesn't
have Android Auto playing through its massively upgraded PCM system. But there
is an ethical one. As part of the agreement an automaker would have to enter
with Google, certain pieces of data must be collected and mailed back to
Mountain View, California. Stuff like vehicle speed, throttle position,
coolant and oil temp, engine revs—basically Google wants a complete OBD2 dump
whenever someone activates Android Auto. Not kosher, says Porsche. Obviously,
this is "off the record," but Porsche feels info like that is the secret sauce
that makes its cars special. Moreover, giving such data to a multi-billion
dollar corporation that's actively building a car, well, that ain't good,
either. Apple, by way of stark contrast, only wants to know if the car is
moving while Apple Play is in use. Makes you wonder about all the other OEMs
who have agreed to Google's requests/demands, no?

